# Can't connect several onkyo components.



## Moxxi73 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi all...I have been through Internet 2 days now but I just cannot find the solution for my problem. I have (all are Onkyo) some components that somehow I can't get it go work properly. I have the onkyo tx-sr608,the cd dx-7511,the minidisc md-2321 and the double cassettedeck ta-rw244. The problem I have no is how to connect them in a way that I can listen to them all,but most importantly how I can copy a CD to MD and/or to a cassette. Before I added the cassette I could copy to MD. But now I just can't copy a cd to cassette nor to MD. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, you will not be able to accomplish your goals with that receiver. If you want to be able to record to either minidisc or cassette, you will need two sets of input/output jacks. You only have one, the one labeled “VCR/DVR.”

Alternately, Radio Shack used to sell a device that allowed connections for up to three recording devices. Check ebay for a “Realistic Tape Control Center.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

